# Wii Would like to play



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Well, me and my cousin are on Brawl Wi-Fi.. Anyone wanna vs this duo? We are unstobbable.

Final Destination
No time
3 Stocks
Smash Ball is debateable

My FC for Brawl is: 5413-2643-5540


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Also, it can be a free-for-all.


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

Sure


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Alright whats your FC?


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

can i d it aswell but im warning yo im not verry good cuz me not played since last year so go easy if i can join


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

Just getting it...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

sure alright, whats your FCs.


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

5069-8767-3268

Added you


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

ill get it right now so brb ill get it


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

Have you added me xeladude?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

added Karl.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Im waiting for natalie and anyone else who wants to brawl.


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

OK so when can I join because it wont let me yet..


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

how do you get the cde i dont know


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

... Wow natalie.. Ok, go to Nintendo Wi-Fi connection, then go to Friend Roster. YOur code is under your profile. meanwhile, ill play with karl.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Trela and Silver could own you.


Just saying...


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

ok ill check i told you i havent played 4 a long time


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL

xeladude....*sigh*...

Who wants to team with me against them?

EDIT: Oh Silver xD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Trela and Silver could own you.


Just saying...[/quote]And Mikey.


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

OK I'm in.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> xeladude....*sigh*...
> 
> ...


Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

The only reason I lost to Pie was because I forfeit. You know nothing of how I play.


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

1805 4140 5194 ok found it ill add you


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Trela and Silver could own you.
> 
> 
> Just saying...


And Mikey.[/quote]GOOD IDEA.

Let's do a 3 on 2 match!...
<_<
*censored.1.2*.


----------



## djman900 (May 9, 2009)

I will do it, if i can find a partner >->


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

You able to do it now Silver? I'm ready.

Acually, I'm not just ready. I'm ready freddy. /failpost

xeladude: Whenever your ready, Silver (I think) and me are!

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Imma gonna win! 

My fc is in my sig, in my spoiler, in my brawl card *is high on life*.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Tre-la.
*clapclapclap*
Tre-la.
*claplapclap*
Tre-la.
*clapclapclap*
Tre-la.
*clapclapclap*
Oh, and Silver too.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Beat karl.


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

Got my ass kicked...


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

did you add me i added you


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

K adding everyone else.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

:O

Mabye this'll be hard....?

My FC is in my Sig xela. You make room. And TLM, that is the BEST cheer song eva! xP

=Trela=


----------



## djman900 (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Beat karl.


You wanna lose?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> K adding everyone else.


Good good.

Trela get your butt online now!!!!


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

ok ill join


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Trela, do you know any pro TL's?


----------



## Krazy Karl (May 9, 2009)

He totally anialated me lol


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> :O
> 
> Mabye this'll be hard....?
> 
> ...


Maybe his cousin is M2K?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 9, 2009)

I'l play you if I get the chance today.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Ok, Im green team. You guys be red.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Silver: IM ON IM ON! Lol we so hype right now, am I right?

TLM: Yes. 2 of the Top 10 TLs live down here in Texas, Jerm and Santi.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Few, I'm on teh right team.

TRELA JOIN!!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Omg, my cousin keeps kicking you guys because of Samus >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Ok, join now Trela.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

KK lemmie add xela's code REAL quick xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Whos Nater?


----------



## Brian25199425 (May 9, 2009)

lmao i can come on, i main over 28 people and im in one of the best clans. just pm me when u wanna play


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

I keep rejecting people.

I'm so mean >

TRELA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

im not in it :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

The game started laggy ;_;


----------



## Brian25199425 (May 9, 2009)

um can someone add me?


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

i can add you if ya want


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Ok srsly who put all items on?


----------



## Brian25199425 (May 9, 2009)

i cant right now too stupid hold on


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Trela lemme talk 2 one of dem.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Srsly, Trela and Silver, turn off items >_>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Srsly, Trela and Silver, turn off items >_>


We don't use items   

And that first one is going on Youtube. PK FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YT FTW.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Tre-la.
*clapclapclap*
Tre-la.
*claplapclap*
Tre-la.
*clapclapclap*
Tre-la.
*clapclapclap*
Oh, and Silver too.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Toon][size="1 said:
			
		

> Tre-la.
> *clapclapclap*
> Tre-la.
> *claplapclap*
> ...


Fyi, most of the KOs were mine.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

LOL

xela, bro, dont come in here saying "We're unstoppable!" That'll get you a good ass-kicking. If yoll want a rematch (when it doesnt lag anymore), then just say the word.

Brian: Sure, I'll ad ya. FC is in my Sig.

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Could i kick his ass?


----------



## djman900 (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> xela, bro, dont come in here saying "We're unstoppable!" That'll get you a good ass-kicking. If yoll want a rematch (when it doesnt lag anymore), then just say the word.
> 
> ...


You just got punkd by trela XD


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Haha yeah TLM.

Brian: I need ur FC.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Haha yeah TLM.
> 
> Brian: I need ur FC.


.................................






What is THAT, supposed to mean?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> xela, bro, dont come in here saying "We're unstoppable!" That'll get you a good ass-kicking. If yoll want a rematch (when it doesnt lag anymore), then just say the word.
> 
> ...


Well, its not my fault you have to utterly tap Z when the person is open. And your internets, they are HORRIBLE. I just got a new whole service provider, so its YOURS, not mine. And the unstobbable part is just to bring people in.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Try me Toon Link.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> Haha yeah TLM.
> 
> Brian: I need ur FC.


.................................


What is THAT, supposed to mean?[/quote]Hmm?

I said yeah, you could kick their ass xD or are you talking about the TL Pros?

xeladude: My internet is fine. I think it was Silvers, since he lives far away from us. And I do understand the "to bring in people" thing, but, dude, unless your a REALLY good Brawler on this site (like Silver or Cofee), then I wouldnt post threads like this. This site is beastly!

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][size="1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He isn't lying. These two work  as a duo. Trela just keeps attacking, and then he uses Ness's Smash Attacks to send us flying.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Try me Toon ]My Brawl go boom.
> 
> So not now, sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> Try me Toon ]My Brawl go boom.
> 
> So not now, sorry.
> 
> ...


Lol, so why are you coming in saying "Let me kick his ass" That's just stupid.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've never even done a tag team brawl together before  <_< 

And it's not our fault if Ness pwns.

----------------

Just watched the replay. The ending is classic.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying you did all the work?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that.

I asked Trela if i could.

Now dont be a cocky little ass, m'kay?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Oh, send me the replay later Silver. Ima put it on YT once I get the extra wires for my DVD Recorder.


And lol, my brawl wont load now.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, and I'm not implying it either.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that.

I asked Trela if i could.

Now dont be a cocky little ass, m'kay?[/quote]Naw, you were being cocky saying yiu could kick my ass, when you don't physically have the game at the moment.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My WIi Console Number is: 4875-9291-8148-2859. Send the replay to me.


----------



## djman900 (May 9, 2009)

xeladude, did we brawl b4?


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Silver did pretty much a lot. My Lucario was weak in Aura, so Ness' smash attacks helped cover that for me.

And yeah, lol we have never teamed before 

Brian: FC?

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, you were being cocky saying yiu could kick my ass, when you don't physically have the game at the moment. [/quote]I never said that.

1- I said trela could kick yur ass.

2- I asked Trela if I could kick your ass.

3- I never said i could kick your ass.


And I have it, but I have to get  new one or ry to get it fixed.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude, did we brawl b4?


Nope/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that.

I asked Trela if i could.

Now dont be a cocky little ass, m'kay?[/quote]Naw, you were being cocky saying yiu could kick my ass, when you don't physically have the game at the moment. [/quote]I never said that.

1- I said trela could kick yur ass.

2- I asked Trela if I could kick your ass.

3- I never said i could kick your ass.


And I have it, but I have to get  new one or ry to get it fixed.[/quote]Ill bring the quote. If i see an edited thing, you just changed it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Could i kick his ass?
[/quote]Nuff said. If you meant that you were comparing, you should have reworded a bit better.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that.

1- I said trela could kick yur ass.

2- I asked Trela if I could kick your ass.

3- I never said i could kick your ass.


And I have it, but I have to get  new one or ry to get it fixed.[/quote]Ill bring the quote. If i see an edited thing, you just changed it. [/quote]Lol nope I was just asking Trela if he thought I could win.

But, it was a little blunt there....


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver did pretty much a lot. My Lucario was weak in Aura, so Ness' smash attacks helped cover that for me.
> 
> And yeah, lol we have never teamed before
> 
> ...


"My Lucario was weak in Aura" made me lol.

And srsly, MY BRAWL IS NOT LOADING WTF.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that.

1- I said trela could kick yur ass.

2- I asked Trela if I could kick your ass.

3- I never said i could kick your ass.


And I have it, but I have to get  new one or ry to get it fixed.[/quote]Ill bring the quote. If i see an edited thing, you just changed it. [/quote]Lol nope  was just asking Trela if he thought I could win.

But, it was a little blunt there....[/quote]There. Sorry if it was a bit of an insult to you


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver did pretty much a lot. My Lucario was weak in Aura, so Ness' smash attacks helped cover that for me.
> 
> And yeah, lol we have never teamed before
> 
> ...


Have we? I don't recall.

Recording the match now. Don't hold your breath, though. It could take a few hours to upload.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O


I hope it works or youll be sad like me.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

xela, TLM was just saying if he could beat you, and I said yes you could. He didnt ever say he could beat you; he was just wondering.

Seriously, TLM is a good player. He probably could if you didnt know what your doing.

EDIT: Lol I meant that Lucario doesnt have any kill potential at low percents, due to his Aura Ability.

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O


I hope it works or youll be sad like me. [/quote]It works now, just had to restart. Alright Trela, one on one? Just wanna see if we can win.

3 stocks
Smash ball
Final Destination
No other items


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> xela, TLM was just saying if he could beat you, and I said yes you could. He didnt ever say he could beat you; he was just wondering.
> 
> Seriously, TLM is a good player. He probably could if you didnt know what your doing.
> 
> ...


Your a bit late.


----------



## Rockman! (May 9, 2009)

NO ITEMS.
FOX ONLY.

FINAL DESTINATION.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Ummmmm.

Smash Ball? WTF?

Ok, whatever. It's not worth the argument...

EDIT: LOL I WAS JUST ABOUT TO SAY THAT ROCK!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> NO ITEMS.
> FOX ONLY.
> 
> FINAL DESTINATION.


YOUR ON. FOX WAS MY MAIN IN SSB. I CAN BELIEVEEEE


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice save, Trela. <_<





Nawt.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Ummmmm.
> 
> Smash Ball? WTF?
> 
> ...


it depends who you use for the Smash Ball. Im using Capn Falcon, so I will purposely miss.


----------



## Rockman! (May 9, 2009)

I will seriously fight you, right after I reset my computer so my Wi-Fi can work.


----------



## djman900 (May 9, 2009)

Some one just brawl me


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Some one just brawl me


Brawl Horus, your new friend.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="xeladude said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice save, Trela. <_<





Nawt.[/quote]Wait. What?

That's what I thought Trela was talking about. What were YOU guys thinking?

Lol at all the people viewing this thread.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

I just agreed with Xela that Trela was about, oh, I don't know, 10 minutes late?


Lol.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Lol Trela, I hope the SHOW ME YOUR MOVES pissed you off.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

"Show me your boobs!"

"...WHAT?"

"Nothing."


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Trela, my cousin wants to face you now.


----------



## bcb (May 9, 2009)

Like, anyone want to brawl a few matches for fun? I've got an important match with Dj coming up.


----------



## Natalie27 (May 9, 2009)

i playing with out looking at screen cuz im eating my tea


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Pie, me and you. i got a new internet so I wont forf now.


----------



## bcb (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Pie, me and you. i got a new internet so I wont forf now.


kk This should be fun.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

This thread is the funniest thread that was ever posted on TBT (to me).

xela, I dont mean to be rude, but, YOU FAIL EPICLY. Lol you think the taunting pissed me off? Haha. Now that's fail. You just let me combo you even more xD

Rock: Let's do Lucario Vs. Lucario. I wanna see yours. FC is in my Sig.

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> This thread is the funniest thread that was ever posted on TBT (to me).
> 
> xela, I dont mean to be rude, but, YOU FAIL EPICLY. Lol you think the taunting pissed me off? Haha. Now that's fail. You just let me combo you even more xD
> 
> ...


Aww your no fun :l
I love how *censored.7.61* on Wi-Fi get pissed when I taunt. They end contest and get out of group


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Lol yeah their noobz.

And fight your cousin? Well, umm, uhh, I dont really want to lol.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it you who I grabbed while you were taunting and KOed you with a back through?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol yeah their noobz.
> 
> And fight your cousin? Well, umm, uhh, I dont really want to lol.


You already did. he was green kirby. "rich"


----------



## bcb (May 9, 2009)

xela... You forget or something? Is my match with Dj 2/3 or 3/5 Trela?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolyup


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

trela knows.

If he taunts, I stab him in the face. xDD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> This thread is the funniest thread that was ever posted on TBT (to me).
> 
> xela, I dont mean to be rude, but, YOU FAIL EPICLY. Lol you think the taunting pissed me off? Haha. Now that's fail. You just let me combo you even more xD
> 
> ...


You missed the troll who was taking requests. 

Good times, good times...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Pie, are you bcb?


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Oh :I

I'm looking to fight Rockman right now. I guess if anyone else wants to play, I'll play :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I was here when that happened :l


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Trela wanna play?


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

I'll need your FC TLM-

Wait. You got Brawl now!?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

hawHawHaw.

I got yer hopes up.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

I would play, but I'm uploading this vid.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

I told you to send it to me ._.


----------



## bcb (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Pie, are you bcb?


Yeppers. You're Alex, right?


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

:I

Die.

Not really. I need you TLM.

Ugh. Rock left (I think). Now I'm bored...

EDIT: Nvm lol Rock wanna play?

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

IM ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I told you to send it to me ._.


I will later.....


----------



## Rockman! (May 9, 2009)

I'll brawl anyone, just let me go change my clothes.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'll brawl anyone, just let me go change my clothes.


Run Rockman, RUN! BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

me and you Rockman. FOX


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

i wanna fight trela and silver w/ someone else!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

I would, if it wasn't tourneyfag rules. <_<


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Ill do it Mike.


----------



## bcb (May 9, 2009)

Okay, I'm gonna fight Dj now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Finally, I have competition. I've been part of many forums with crummy Brawlers. Now I've seen the ways of Pie, Trela, and Silver.


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Ill do it Mike.[/quote]but you gots no game!


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce: I'll still play with Items on with you, though I despise them...

Mike: We can go after I fight Rock.

Rock: TRASH! LETS GOE! *needs your FC*

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Finally, I have competition. I've been part of many forums with crummy Brawlers. Now I've seen the ways of Pie, Trela, and Silver.


you havent brawled me yet. im good. >


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Ill do it Mike.


but you gots no game!  [/quote]LIEZ!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Now I've seen the ways of Pie


For some reason, I only read that part  <_<


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="cornymikey said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Ill do it Mike.


but you gots no game!  [/quote]LIEZ![/quote]orlynao?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, if you beat me 2/3, I'll make a list of the recommended Brawlers.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Tyeforce: I'll still play with Items on with you, though I despise them...
> 
> Mike: We can go after I fight Rock.
> 
> ...


Okay. Why hate items, though? They make the game more fun! And please not Final Destination only...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O

PIE IS BAD FOR YOUR COLANDER.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We already have a top 5 list.


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok. fc? mine is 4124-4823-9209


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE. Not me. WE


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Tyeforce: I'll still play with Items on with you, though I despise them...
> 
> Mike: We can go after I fight Rock.
> 
> ...


I can just imagine a bob-omb flying into Trela's face  :veryhappy:


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trela made the list. HE, not WE.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

mike, FC in sig.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Lets rename that.

TBT already has a top 5 list of brawlers.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. PERSONAL LIST.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Everyone here should just swap FCs with each other. It'd be a lot easy to find a match, then. I only have like three people registered, lol.


And hold on, I can't find my WaveBird. <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Lets rename that.

TBT already has a top 5 list of brawlers.[/quote]I know what you mean, I'm making a personal list for the last time..


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce: Lol I wont do that. As long as the stage is medium sized, I'm good. And I dont wanna debate about Items right now, or ever. FC is in my Sig. Urs?

Rock: COMON xD

EDIT: xela, my list is not based on opinion wtf!? It's based on Online Tournament play. Those players place high every tournament.

=Trela=


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

#1 Is Trela
#2 is Coffee.
#3 is Silver.
#4 is Xyoh.
#5 is Mikey.
Thats our list as far as I know...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

50% finished uploading 

I thought it was going to take way longer.


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> mike, FC in sig.


kk, mines 4124-4823-9209.

prepare to get beat


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

TLM, it's a personal list. Not an official list or anything. Something that goes in your sig and people see it and say stuff to themself while they browse another topic.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Tyeforce: Lol I wont do that. As long as the stage is medium sized, I'm good. And I dont wanna debate about Items right now, or ever. FC is in my Sig. Urs?
> 
> Rock: COMON xD
> 
> =Trela=


In my profile.

1160-9416-8780


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> TLM, it's a personal list. Not an official list or anything. Something that goes in your sig and people see it and say stuff to themself while they browse another topic.


I know what you mean i was just saying what the list was last time I checked.

Where is it anyway...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Tye, while your at it, add me. Maybe we can brawl sometime.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

I'm tired of Brawl. Anyone wanna go for MK WII? or DBZ BT 3?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

GTG.

If I cant Brawl, I can Halo.

L8r.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

[quote="Toon]GTG.

If I cant Brawl, I can Halo.

L8r.[/quote]No Live... See ya.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

I'll PM you the vid, TLM.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tye, while your at it, add me. Maybe we can brawl sometime.


Okay, added.


And just so everyone here knows...I'm not used to the lag. I rarely play online, and if I do, it's with someone who lives close by, so there's almost no lag. The lag kinda kills me... I'm really good without it, though.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

KK Tye join my room.

Rock: We Brawl after I fight Tye...MUHAHAHAH.


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

xela, i see you, host! im online!


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

darn, u quit, xeladude.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Ooh, your late Mikey. Just changed to MK Wii. Fine, I'll go back.


----------



## cornymikey (May 9, 2009)

ok, im going back


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Guys.. This might seem kinda stupid but..

I don't know who I'm good with anymore in Brawl.

Usually, I'd own other sites with Ike.. But I'm not so confident now.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Guys.. This might seem kinda stupid but..
> 
> I don't know who I'm good with anymore in Brawl.
> 
> Usually, I'd own other sites with Ike.. But I'm not so confident now.


I went through that phase.

Just stick with who you're best with. It'll pass.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure.. Im in a fetal position atm


----------



## Rockman! (May 9, 2009)

DAMN IT.
I CAN'T BRAWL TODAY. MY MOMS GRADUATION IS TODAY.

I can Brawl once I get home you guys, okay?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Kay.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure. 

If you feel you're not liking the playstyle of the character you're using, change to another character. When you find the character that suits you, stick with him/her.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im fairly good with everyone.. Im not feeling confident anymore though.


----------



## Rockman! (May 9, 2009)

Watch, when I get home then thread will be empty.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Watch, when I get home then thread will be empty.


Ill make a new one?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Vids almost done.........

Come onnnnnnnnnn..............


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 9, 2009)

K, thanks for the Brawls gaiz. MK Wii time.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Rock: Awww  okay. You can post in the LOYA Thread or Brawl Thread if you wanna Brawl. It doesnt HAVE to be here.

Tye: GGz man. Lol I got kinda scared when I was Snake :O

Everyone: For now, I'm done Brawling. I'll come back in a little bit I guess...

=Trela=


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

I told you the lag kills me... I need to get used to it. I'm really better than that.


----------



## Trela (May 9, 2009)

Yo Silver is the Vid up yet? I need to show Kilex xD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X76bHFusor0&fmt=18

 :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Does anyone want to Brawl...?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'll PM you the vid, TLM.


Wat vid?


----------

